# Neue Homepage



## Olli.P (22. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Teichianer,


ich war mal am WE ein wenig fleißig und habe eine neue Homepage erstellt 

Wie lange die alte zu erreichen sein wird weiß ich nicht, ( der Hit war das ja auch nicht ) bin ja nu schon bald 1Jahr da wech aber die HP ist immer noch zu erreichen 

Wer weiß wann die die löschen...... 

Wer lust hat zu gucken: - defekter Link entfernt - gehts zu meiner HP....

Hoffe auf rege frequentierung und Kritik......:smoki


----------



## Dodi (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Hi Olaf!

Sehr schöne HP, professionell gemacht und gefällt mir gut!   

Einziges Manko für mein Empfinden: der Farbverlauf ins Lila ist mit der gelben Schrift nicht angenehm für die Augen und nicht so gut zu lesen. 

Vielleicht kannst Du daran noch was machen - wenn Du willst...


----------



## Olli.P (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Hi,





			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olaf!
> 
> Sehr schöne HP, professionell gemacht und gefällt mir gut!
> 
> ...



Jepp, das hatte ich mir schon in der Vorschau gedacht. 
Da aber jeder Browser das Gedöns anders anzeigt, wollte ich erst mal auf ein Feedback hier warten 

Dann werde ich mal sehen welche Schriftfarbe ich am besten nehmen kann


----------



## Olli.P (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Upps,

ganz vergessen, wer von den bereits verlinkten HP Besitzern dieses nicht wünscht, der möge mir bitte eine PN/PM zukommen lassen damit ich den Link wieder entfernen kann!!

Genauso kann mich natürlich jeder per PN/PM mit einem Link zu seiner HP anschreiben. Ich werde den Link dann in meine Link-Sammlung aufnehmen . 

Auf das die Link-Seite voll werde......


----------



## Olli.P (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Hi,


habe die Schriftfarben hier und da mal ein wenig geändert 

Isssst's so besser


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Hallöchen, 
habs nur kurz überflogen (schaue ich mir morgen in Ruhe an).

Was mir nur gleich aufgefallen ist : Im Browser steht "Neue Seite 1"

Kannst du im Header der Seite ändern, ist nicht sehr schön.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Teichheini (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Sehr schön  
Nur mit den Bildern ist ein bissel blöd ,man muss immer zur Vergrößerung zurück scrollen


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

hallo olli


----------



## Olli.P (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Hallo,

@ utzhoff ( Uwe ) ist's nu besser???

@ Teichheini ( Heinz-Günter ) gibts überhaupt irgendwo eine HP wo man nicht scrollen muss..... 

Aber wie schon geschrieben, die HP hab ich von So. Mittag bis So. Abend mal eben zusammengestellt..... 


Da kommt sicherlich noch irgendwann mal was besseres........:smoki 

Man muss eben nur mal ein wenig mehr Zeit investieren können.....

Bin aber weiterhin für jede Anregung und Kritik dankbar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Finde ich halt einfach schicker.



Uwe


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

ooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaafffffffffffffffffffffff


         


meine meinung  


ich finde sie toll ohne kritik. 
gruß
jürgen

( hätte auch gerne so eine )


----------



## Olli.P (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Hi,



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich halt einfach schicker.
> 
> 
> 
> Uwe



und ich finde es gut, wenn man so wie hier, ein wenig Kritik bekommt und kleine "Schönheitsfehler" so ausbügeln kann 



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ( hätte auch gerne so eine )



und warum bastelst du dir keine....

keine Zeit???

oder Möglichkeit????


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

also Olli, am besten gefallen uns die beiden Seiten "Platzhalter" ...  

Ne Quatsch, toll gemacht Deine Page, sehr professionell , Glückwunsch


----------



## herbi (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Servus Oli,

der Link zu meiner HP ist   ....kann deine aber mom. net verlinken...!


Liegt warscheinlich an meiner,....Dummheit....  

Ausserdem baue ich mom. eine neue auf,....aber bei mir funzt das net so wie ich will,...  



Das einzige was mir fehlt, ....auf deiner HP ist ein Gästebuch,....oder hab ich das übersehen,... 


Ansonsten, finde ich sie     



Mach weiter so,......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Nur mal ein Tipp,
Gästebücher gibt es hier

http://webserviceforyou.de/index.php

oder hier

http://www.new-soft.de/


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Olli.P (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Hi,

na dann woll'n wir mal sehen, dass wir auch ein Gästebuch bekommen....:smoki 

Danke für die Links Uwe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Bitte,
wobei der zweite Link eine MySQL Datenbank benötigt


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Olli.P (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Hi Leute,


Die Adresse meiner - defekter Link entfernt - hat sich ein wenig geändert.....


Mit dem Gästebuch und einem Counter hapert's noch ein wenig. Mal sehen das ich das auch noch irgendwie hin bekomme....


----------



## Joachim (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Nabend Olaf,

fein gemacht 

Aber mal ne Frage zum Teich - ne Saugsperre hast du aber schon noch eingebaut?  Weil bei den Bildern unter Teich Entstehung siehts nicht so sehr danach aus ... wegen Wasserverlust und so weiter ...


----------



## Olli.P (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Homepage*

Hi Joachim,


natürlich ist da 'ne Saugsperre mit eingebracht 

Nachdem wir die Ufermatten mit eingebaut haben wurde die Folie schon noch darüber geschlagen....

So nach Diesem Prinzip........


----------

